# Made this for Longbowdave1



## Chief31794 (Jan 20, 2015)

His daughter is graduating in the Spring as a Registered Nurse so he wanted something for the occasion. It's the first Caduceus I had carved. these are carved with a knife so the detail on the Caduceus was a little tedious.   Early congratulations to Dave's daughter.

Thanks for looking,

Chief


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Folks, I wanted to get my daughter Nicole, a special gift for all the hard work she's put into her College education. She's only got til May to complete her 4 year degree in nursing. Been on the Dean's list each semester too.

 I saw some of the things Chief has made, and asked if he could personalize the hand bag with "RN', and a medical cross. After talking with him, I asked if he could make it a Caduceus instead of the simple cross. He didn't hesitate to make the change, while we we in the planning stage.

 As you can see, it tuned out fantastic, and words can't explain how greatful I am,  that he took the time to do this special project.

 Now, I have to wait until May to give it to her, that will be the hardest part.

 First class all the way, and a very talented man! Thank you  very much Ken!

 Dave Jaskolski


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Jan 20, 2015)

It don't get any better than Chief !!!


----------



## flintlocker (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nicely done Chief! Congrats to the grad, nice gift!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice, i like it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 20, 2015)

Way to go Chief!


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 20, 2015)

longbowdave1 said:


> Folks, I wanted to get my daughter Nicole, a special gift for all the hard work she's put into her College education. She's only got til May to complete her 4 year degree in nursing. Been on the Dean's list each semester too.
> 
> I saw some of the things Chief has made, and asked if he could personalize the hand bag with "RN', and a medical cross. After talking with him, I asked if he could make it a Caduceus instead of the simple cross. He didn't hesitate to make the change, while we we in the planning stage.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave,

I enjoyed making it.  

Chief


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 20, 2015)

lightningstrike13 said:


> It don't get any better than Chief !!!


Thanks


flintlocker said:


> Very nicely done Chief! Congrats to the grad, nice gift!


Thank you


Razor Blade said:


> Very nice, i like it.


Thanks


TopherAndTick said:


> Way to go Chief!


Thank you

Thanks everyone, 

Chief


----------



## bbs383ci (Jan 21, 2015)

very cool


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome carving!  Very well done - she will surely love that!


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 21, 2015)

bbs383ci said:


> very cool


Thanks,


wvdawg said:


> Awesome carving!  Very well done - she will surely love that!


Thanks, you must do some leather work, most people don't even know that they were cut with a knife.  Carving is kind of a dying art.  Anyway, thanks for the nice comment.

Chief


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2015)

That is absolutely GORGEOUS!! She is a lucky lady to have such an amazing dad and friend to give her such a beautiful gift! I would have loved for my husband to have found someone to make something like that for me when I graduated!! Fabulous!


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> That is absolutely GORGEOUS!! She is a lucky lady to have such an amazing dad and friend to give her such a beautiful gift! I would have loved for my husband to have found someone to make something like that for me when I graduated!! Fabulous!



You know it's never too late... just saying!

Seriously, thanks for the nice comments.

Chief


----------



## Smokey (Jan 22, 2015)

Flawless!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

That is beautiful. Congrats to longbowdave1 and his daughter. She will cherish this fine gift forever. AWESOME!


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 22, 2015)

Smokey said:


> Flawless!!


Thanks Smokey,


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is beautiful. Congrats to longbowdave1 and his daughter. She will cherish this fine gift forever. AWESOME!


Thank you Ma'am.

Chief


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

Chief31794 said:


> You know it's never too late... just saying!
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the nice comments.
> 
> Chief



You'd better believe I'll be sending him the link to this thread 

I had to come back and take another look, what a beautiful piece!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nice.. Sir


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 22, 2015)

Chief does great work.  I will be reaching out to you within the next couple weeks for something special for a couple long shooters I know.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> That is absolutely GORGEOUS!! She is a lucky lady to have such an amazing dad and friend to give her such a beautiful gift! I would have loved for my husband to have found someone to make something like that for me when I graduated!! Fabulous!



 Sugar Plum, you ought to have Chief make a "Nusre Purse" for you too! You deserve it!

I left the design up to Chief, and told him that I had 100% faith in his talents, that he would come up with a great gift for her. And He sure did!

 I don't know where her career will take her. She has already got a recruiting letter yesterday from the Mayo Clinic in Minnesota, and I'm sure more will follow. Where ever she goes, maybe each time she looks at that purse, she will think of her grumpy ol' Dad, and maybe even remember to call home once and a while.

Thanks for the kind words all.


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> You'd better believe I'll be sending him the link to this thread
> 
> I had to come back and take another look, what a beautiful piece!


Very kind of you to say.


oops1 said:


> Very nice.. Sir


Thank you sir,


TurkeyManiac said:


> Chief does great work.  I will be reaching out to you within the next couple weeks for something special for a couple long shooters I know.


Pm me and I'll send my contact info, I'll send it to anyone that's interested, just a little weary about putting out here in general.



longbowdave1 said:


> Sugar Plum, you ought to have Chief make a "Nusre Purse" for you too! You deserve it!
> 
> I left the design up to Chief, and told him that I had 100% faith in his talents, that he would come up with a great gift for her. And He sure did!
> 
> ...



Thank you Dave, let me know when you get it, should be tomorrow.

Chief


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Just got home from work, and there was a box waitng for me! It arrived right on schedule, and safe too. Packed nice and safe, and the personalized letter describing the purse is a great touch.

 Pictures do not do your workmanship justice, Cheif. A fine example of functional artwork. It is PERFECT! My wife and I where just admiring the "Nuse Purse". Very impressive, and my wife really liked the function of the purse as well. Nicole will love it!

Thank you Ken! I will be updating this thread in May, when the nurse, gets the purse.


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks Dave,

I'm glad it got there okay.

Chief


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice work Chief...Congratulations to your daughter Dave.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Very nice work Chief...Congratulations to your daughter Dave.



Thank you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Well, I just couldn't hold out any longer. I gave the fine purse that Chief made to my daughter yesterday afternoon. She loved it. and was inpressed with the craftsmanship. I think it surprised her that I gave her a gift she actually liked.  

 She just has her written final on friday, then moving back home saturday. She did real well. Finished in the top 10% of her graduating class, and landed a full time job at a major hospital in the area on the cardiac floor. She makes her Dad proud.

Thanks again Chief for making the wonderful gift for her.


----------



## Chief31794 (Apr 26, 2015)

Dave,

Congratulations to your Daughter. Glad she liked the purse.

Chief


----------

